

Watch Bill Gates get wiped out in chess. - Ragged_Claw
http://slashdot.org/topic/cloud/watch-bill-gates-get-wiped-out-in-chess/

======
sp332
Already discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7117725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7117725)
Carlsen is just playing trick chess, and Gates fell for it. Funny, but doesn't
really say much about their actual chess ability.

